# Elastopur



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Where can I go and buy this stuff tomorrow, i am in se London se9 do I have a chance ?? I've tried finding it on the net to buy but no luck.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The only place I of is http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/equipment/misc.html I don't think you will find it anywhere else unless you import it.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Cherri's mate I looked through dart frog and missed it LIKE 5 TIMES lol

Thank you


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Marc uses it in his viv builds. I always use epoxy resin for my vivs, let us know how you get on with the elastopur. I would also recommend using rockoflex before the elastopur as it gives a better surface to adhere to that expanding foam, and dead easy to use, just like grout.

Adam


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

f*c# me that's more then thought, I read through the guides and it seems you can just use that rockoflex that's more like it at £15, can I buy that over the counter in like hobby craft or b&q would like to get some tomorrow or something else that does the job the same.

I have spayfoamed the back of the tanks 

I plan on covering with it with coco fibre stuff


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have only seen rockoflex at Dartfrog. I am not sure you can use it to stick the background on with as it drys like grout. You could use black or brown aquarium silicone over the top to stick the Ecco earth on or use epoxy resin. Both the elastopur and the epoxy will do more than one viv.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

once again if I paint the epoxy resin over the spray foam and put the coco on it (that's the plan).
will the coco need to be bone dry to hold to the epoxy


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> I have only seen rockoflex at Dartfrog. I am not sure you can use it to stick the background on with as it drys like grout. You could use black or brown aquarium silicone over the top to stick the Ecco earth on or use epoxy resin. Both the elastopur and the epoxy will do more than one viv.


Elastopur is said to be a one step product ,i know others that have done it,but me nah rockoflex first. Elastopur is pretty viscous,Terry if you are not 100% prepared for this product you'll find it tricky to work with.No room for rushing with this one mate you need to be able to work very fast and efficiently. which will mean good preparation. 
Elastopur as Adam says will probably do more than one viv(dependent on size),but you'll have to put it into separate containers and accurately measure the 2 components plus guesstimate the quantities needed for a viv,before commencing any work.

Terry,don't rush this mate...all of it!!..i'm probably the slowest dartkeeper your ever going to talk to,So I'm not saying do as I do,but I have concerns that your deadlines are so very short.

best

Stu


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Elastopur is said to be a one step product ,i know others that have done it,but me nah rockoflex first. Elastopur is pretty viscous,Terry if you are not 100% prepared for this product you'll find it tricky to work with.No room for rushing with this one mate you need to be able to work very fast and efficiently. which will mean good preparation.
> Elastopur as Adam says will probably do more than one viv(dependent on size),but you'll have to put it into separate containers and accurately measure the 2 components plus guesstimate the quantities needed for a viv,before commencing any work.
> 
> Terry,don't rush this mate...all of it!!..i'm probably the slowest dartkeeper your ever going to talk to,So I'm not saying do as I do,but I have concerns that your deadlines are so very short.
> ...



well put mate fair dos.

I was reading up on it on dutch rana I think it was called, I just want to do it in a basic fashion.

I've done the spray foam that's all shaped. I just want it brown and pref with the coco over it so can I paint it brown with non toxic paint and push on the coco or go with epoxy and put the coco on it


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> well put mate fair dos.
> 
> I was reading up on it on dutch rana I think it was called, I just want to do it in a basic fashion.
> 
> I've done the spray foam that's all shaped. I just want it brown and pref with the coco over it so can I paint it brown with non toxic paint and push on the coco or go with epoxy and put the coco on it


Tel use the epoxy use rockofles underneath it,leave good drying times between the 2 ie 48 hours,have a read of the end of my room thread(Da dart room),for Adam and I talking about problems with it,have your subs bone dry,use some black or brown pigment,all bought from dartfrog.Work at room temp!!!!!

Mate i've built somewhere about 15 using this method,so i'm getting a good handle on it,do it right and I'm pretty sure it will last one hell of a time,I know 2 yrs,i'm hoping for way more,It is not the cheepest,but I'm not after a quick fix,i'm after along term fix,with a group of frogs that get happy and don't need disturbing for one hell of a time.

Terry if you dijest all the info on epoxy in that thread,it is everything i have learnt about this product you'll end up working quicker, as you'll see the problems before they happen,there is a good reason I've spent all that time taking all those photos and writing all the cobblers,it is so others don't repeat my cock ups:2thumb:
good luck kiddo

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Tel use the epoxy use rockofles underneath it,leave good drying times between the 2 ie 48 hours,have a read of the end of my room thread(Da dart room),for Adam and I talking about problems with it,have your subs bone dry,use some black or brown pigment,all bought from dartfrog.Work at room temp!!!!!
> 
> Mate i've built somewhere about 15 using this method,so i'm getting a good handle on it,do it right and I'm pretty sure it will last one hell of a time,I know 2 yrs,i'm hoping for way more,It is not the cheepest,but I'm not after a quick fix,i'm after along term fix,with a group of frogs that get happy and don't need disturbing for one hell of a time.
> 
> ...


And *that* is the best advice you'll get! :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would go with epoxy. Get the dye as well so if any does rub off you don't notice. I have had great results apart from one bad batch but that was soon resurrected with replacement resin from Dartfrog. I also use black silicone if any areas are not covered as well as I would like. Epoxy give you longer working time and is rock hard when it dries. I always use bone dry Ecco earth for this. I didn't use rockoflex on my first viv and it has been fine with just the epoxy. However, this time I have used rockoflex first and I am really impressed with the finish it gives which make life easier applying the epoxy.

As Stu says take your time. I have been working on my current viv for about a month, giving everything plenty of time to cure before moving onto the next stage. Patience is not my best trate but I want to get things just right.

Adam


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks for taking the time to read it over, do you list the epoxy you used as I can't find a tub large enough on the net it's all silly little tubes.

on a quick note I had poly sheet to hand and found some carpet adhesive spray glue ? sprayed a patch on the tile and put the soil on ?? looks ok ... would you think it was safe??


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

how's my luck both epoxy resins are sold out !! can I get something just as good in a B&Q or arts and crafts shop


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> thanks for taking the time to read it over, do you list the epoxy you used as I can't find a tub large enough on the net it's all silly little tubes.
> 
> on a quick note I had poly sheet to hand and found some carpet adhesive spray glue ? sprayed a patch on the tile and put the soil on ?? looks ok ... *would you think it was safe??*


Hard to tell, without a list of what's in it. Sometimes you can get a clue from the instructions- if it says 'keep away from fish' for example, avoid it like the plague! On the whole, I'd say try to keep to adhesives from animal suppliers.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> how's my luck both epoxy resins are sold out !! can I get something just as good in a B&Q or arts and crafts shop


You won't be able to get the small bottles from Dartfrog as ENT the supplier has stopped doing them. I had to get the larger one but you will be surprised at how much you need although there is probably enough for two vivs or more.


----------

